# Preventing Hemorrhoids without surgery ?



## crowne (Jul 4, 2013)

I have heard that Hemorrhoids can be prevented without the assistance of surgery. I am looking for the the foods or healthy remedy that can help avoid Hemorrhoids disorder. Can anyone help me in sharing some of their knowledge ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most people don't need surgery for their hemorrhoids so you may never actually need surgery.

The main thing you want to avoid is straining and hard, dry, hard to pass stools. So finding the amount of fiber you tolerate and drinking enough water to keep the stool easy to pass will help.

If you tolerate high FODMAP foods a lot of them can help soften stools (like apples and pears) but only if you tolerate any gas that is produced from the FODMAPs.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hemorrhoids/DS00096/DSECTION=prevention


----------



## crowne (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey thanks a lot Kathleen for your informative advice. That was quite helpful to me. Looking forward to more like this.


----------



## laura21 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey, Kathleen gave you good advice. You should also evoid constipation by drinking at least 2 litres of water every day. Besides, t's important not to read while you are in the loo.

But if you feel that they are getting bigger, go to the doctor. Don't be afraid of surgery procedure, there is one method known as THD procedure that is gaining popularity in the medical community with excellent results.


----------

